# Color Club Nail Polish



## yay1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy Color Club Nail Polish? what stores have them?


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know of any stores that have it, but I do know of a couple of online retailers that do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.head2toebeauty.com/
http://www.8ty8beauty.com/


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm convinced I saw that stuff on the Sally's website. You could try there?


----------



## genie707 (Jul 15, 2008)

Go to head2toebeauty.com
they have color club nail polish and there only 1.99!!!
im about to get the whole flower power line its to gorgeous!!!


----------

